# Boneyard ... hardhat required



## BoneCrusher (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know what kind of routine I'm going to work yet, but my goals are conditioning and core strength.  I'm open to suggestions on that.  Don't be shy friends and neighbors.  Comments are encouraged, guidance is appreciated, and criticisms will be well received.

Mainly, I want to get in the habit of posting in here daily before I begin training so that I have no excuses.  

I won't be doing anything other than road work this week as far as training goes, but I will get some dive time in on Travis.  Prolly get my AOW cert over the next 10 days or so.  

It's nap time.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2008)

A journal.... BC Style? Nice!!! I'll most definitely be tuned in.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay so I'm a lazy tard that did nothing more physical than beating my meat but I have the only excuse that is allowed ... work.  An all day appointment ate my day up so I didn't even get to dive like I really need to do.  I still have a few more days to get my body clock tweaked back in and then it'll be go time.

Thanks for stopping by ReproBro.  I'm still not sure how I'll do this yet, but I'm committed so it will get done.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 23, 2008)

This project is completed with a 1/2 day of work today, Thursday.  This means I'll finally be able to get busy.  

I feel like a strong wind would blow me away and that seriously fucks with my head.  My Thursday goal is to hit the basic cardio routines and start getting the bod ready for pain.  Nothing very intense, just a little wake up call.  I'll feel better when I feel the pain.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 24, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay so I'm a lazy tard that did nothing more physical than beating my meat but I have the only excuse that is allowed ... work.  An all day appointment ate my day up so I didn't even get to dive like I really need to do.  I still have a few more days to get my body clock tweaked back in and then it'll be go time.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by ReproBro.  I'm still not sure how I'll do this yet, but I'm committed so it will get done.



Don't feel bad about that. I am a soft tub of shit right now, also. Hopefully, your journal will inspire me to get back at it, so I will be popping in to see what you are doing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 24, 2008)

After being away from the gym for a while, it seems like the first few days back are always the toughest.  Once you get back in the groove and in the habit of going regularly, it gets easier.  I'm sure you know this.  Good luck, BC.


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome back BC.  I'll be interested in seeing what madness you cook up.

How was the big _adventure/trip/ sex tourism/ sentence/mission_.  (*_delete as appropriate)_


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks goob.  Good to be home.  My _non-_adventure was boring with nothing to really talk about.

I'm on a girlie routine for a few weeks so I can get back into things without injury.  Light weights and medium rep's just to get the pain started without tearing my old ass up.  Next month comes the insanity. 

Since I'm old, and since my memory is fading, I'm going to a doc for a lil medicinal help.  HGH is showing great beni's in memory repair and I kinda need that so it is in my near future to be under a medically supervised hgh treatment plan.  In short, I'm gonna hit the juice ... but I'm going to do it legally.  Anyone who knows how to approach this LEGALLY ... as in not breaking the law ... feel free to pm me or post your thoughts/comments/suggestions on the matter here.

Today is treadmill with a 10 minute warm up, a 20 minute run, and a 10 minute warm down followed by core and tricep work.  I'll post the paspifics latter.  Off to get 'er done now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> After being away from the gym for a while, it seems like the first few days back are always the toughest.  Once you get back in the groove and in the habit of going regularly, it gets easier.  I'm sure you know this.  Good luck, BC.


Thanks for the support TT as well as the good wishes.  It's a great motivator when people like you show up and add positive energy   It really helps get me off the chair and into the gym ...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 25, 2008)

Treadmill - 5 minute warm up, 20 minute run, 5 minute warm down.  I stumbled away light headed and dizzy.  My legs felt like rubber bands and my lungs were in flames.  

All the folowing are with light weights:
Tri pushdowns 20x2 doubles
Tri pushdowns 20x1  singles each arm
Preachers 20x1, 30x1, 20x1
Chest pulldowns 20x2
Situps 10x1
Roman chair 20x1
Situps 10x1

When I got back the the apartment i found my hands were shaking as I prepared my post w/o shake, and now I have a headache.  I'm in baaaaad shape.  I hate feeling like this.  Next month will be better.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2008)

After a few days of soreness I am back at it today.  Went diving and burned up four tanks of air.  My legs are fried but my upper bod is still ready so it is off to the gym at 10m.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> When I got back the the apartment i found my hands were shaking as I prepared my post w/o shake, and now I have a headache.  I'm in baaaaad shape.  I hate feeling like this.  Next month will be better.



Like you said, it only gets better from here! Good stuff BC.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2008)

If that 20 minute run was your first one in a long time, it's no wonder you felt light-headed.  That's probably 2+ miles, quite the effort for the first time.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the math help Triple Threat ... I'd not thought about it like that.

So now I signed up at the gym.  Lots of new faces, but the same old ones that are always there were still there sweating, lifting and making me feel inferior for not being  at that level.  Felt fucking good to roll again, but that thing called cardio ... where'd that come from?  What kinda sadist invented that anyway?  The speed bag still works, the jump rope still jumps, but my timing was for shit.  

So my 1st real day:
5 minute warm up
10 minute run
5 minute warm down
20 minutes on back arms
20 minutes on bi's
20 minutes on back and chest
5 minutes on jump rope
5 minutes on the speed bag
Roll for 20 minutes
Boxed for 10 minutes
Puked twice out in the back parking lot


Post work out shake mixed in the blender filled to the top with  random amounts of peach ice cream, pina colada juice, ice, a banana and soy milk.  Added 4 tables spoons of whey powder bought in bulk at the local HEB grocery store.

Went diving and hit 90' on my first tank, then did a night dive for another 45 minutes on my second tank.  Went as deep as 80'.   My arms felt like spaghetti again, but I liked it 

Dinner:
12 oz mixed salad topped with wine viniger
12 oz ribeye
8 oz mixed vegies
2 medium sized baked potatoes
8 pieces of the typical vegetarian sushi sold at most grocery stores these days.  The larger pieces not the lil' dinky ones.

I'll eat some kinda pastry type of junk food in about an hour for desert.

I'll sleep the sleep of the dead.

This was a good day today.  I'm back


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2008)

Best of luck to you. Glad to see you started a journal after all of this time.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 17, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Thanks for the math help Triple Threat ... I'd not thought about it like that.
> 
> So now I signed up at the gym.  Lots of new faces, but the same old ones that are always there were still there sweating, lifting and making me feel inferior for not being  at that level.  Felt fucking good to roll again, but that thing called cardio ... where'd that come from?  What kinda sadist invented that anyway?  The speed bag still works, the jump rope still jumps, but my timing was for shit.
> 
> ...




That rocks dude. That is a hell of a workout. you are gonna have DOMS like a mofo. 

What does 90 on first tank mean? I do not swim and have never swam, so I don't know the terminologies.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2008)

KelJu said:


> That rocks dude. That is a hell of a workout. you are gonna have DOMS like a mofo.
> 
> * What does 90 on first tank mean?* I do not swim and have never swam, so I don't know the terminologies.



Thanks brother K.

It means I hit 90 feet of depth on that dive.  I'm doing a scuba diving hobby sorta deal.   Between the weight training, MMA training, and scuba diving I should be back in shape in no time ... but yeah the DOMS suck right now.  It has me limited to two days a week, but that'll pass in a few weeks.  I eat like a pig so I'll heal up fast and get past this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2008)

Double D said:


> Best of luck to you. Glad to see you started a journal after all of this time.



Thanks Double D.  I'm lacking motivation this time around, but I figure if I'm on record here then I'm committed.  I missed a day though ... so I'm already a slacker.

A financial relationship limited me in the past, and still does, but I'm going to do it anyway ... I think.  It's one of those 'If I dood it I gets a whoopin', but I dood it anyways" kinda deals.  I think if I leave out particulars like where I lift, the actual amounts I lift .. just be very general ... then I'm going to pull this off.  We'll see.  If the journal gets deleted than ya know I got a beat down ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, we don't want that now. Looks good so far BC. We'll keep ya in line.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Don't feel bad about that. I am a soft tub of shit right now, also. Hopefully, your journal will inspire me to get back at it, so I will be popping in to see what you are doing.





great visual


----------

